# Shallow Spearfishing Pensacola



## Nordy

I understand about every six months some newb asked this question on the forum. However, I have seen people say that spearfishing the southern edge of the 3 mile bridge would not be legal which I do not see why (cant fish off it, no jetties around that i know of and the fishing pier is on the other side). Ive been going to garcon point bridge and getting sheepshead every time but the water clarities not very good and it doesnt get very deep so im not really improving which is why id like to do the 3mb. Also, Im wondering if i would find a broader spectrum of fish there. If anyone can answer my questions id appreciate it. Also, if anyones interested in joining me, ive got room for one more in my canoe.


----------



## sniper

I don't think you will find much there right now. When it warms a little maybe some drum, but not enough to justify the risk.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

yea you can spearfish the 3mile. havnt heard anything. just it would be safer with tanks. just be careful going out that deep.


----------



## karma

Water clarity is rarely good enough at 3 mile for me to feel comfortable doing it there. I do some diving and have done some bay dives.. Its spooky when you cant see very well! haha Not to meantion all the damn sharks everyone catches around 3 mile.. count me out! haha  

If you want to get serious about getting some sheepshead.. you can easily get them with the bow and arrow for the next couple months..


----------



## Clay-Doh

I don't know of any reason you can't spearfish 3-mile. Bu the viz there is not going to be much better than Garcon. 

Good luck though, and let us know how you do if you hit it up!


----------



## jdhkingfisher

sunshine17 allways doing that cold spearing at the 3mile


----------



## Nordy

I wasn't aware that sheephead are close enough to the surface to shoot with the bow and arrow. Ive seen one or two there but not many. I do bowfish too. Can you give me a little more info?

What is sunshine17 getting off of 3mb?


----------



## skythe

that is one of my normal spots to go. but the water has been really low and very bad viz. but ive speared sheepies and black snapper. and one of my friends got some mullett there. ive been there probly 3 dozen times or more and never seen a shark but the current can be really bad at times.


----------



## Nordy

When you say bad vis, can you be more specific. Ive only got about 5-6 feet at garcon point most of the time. So anything better than that would be a step up for me.


----------



## Sunshine17

Me and skythe went about two weeks ago and the viz was prolly only around 2 to 3 feet. if that. It was terrible. But about a month ago when it hadent rained it was crystal clear and you could see for ever. it all depends on the tide and whether or not it had rained.


----------



## Nordy

well im gonna try hittin garcon point tommorow with a buddy who hasnt been before. Hopefully weve got at least 5-6 feet. The winds supposed to be pretty calm and it hasnt rained for a while. Itll be cold but that wont matter if we can find some fish. if the clarity isnt bad ill probably try 3 mile sunday or monday. Hit me back if youre interested in going.


----------

